# Im scared!



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

the results of my mammogram have resulted in my having to go back for pin point pic and ultra sound as they found a change--a small spot.I am scared--my mom lost both breasts to cancer.it has been a bad 2 months for me--first the lymes and then the dx of fibro. Reduced hours at work cause of all this. So i am trying to stay positive.Anyone else here have to have this?Debbie


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Debbielee:Just wanted to say hi and that I will keep you in my prayers. Stay strong and positive throughout this and you will get through it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2000)

Debbielee, ditto what Weener said. I'll be thinking of you. Lynne


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Debbielee, I'm thinking of you! Hang in there! It's good that they found it now, no matter what it turns out to be. Try thinking positive---I know, it's hard to do. Better yet, all of us here will think "positive" for you, how's that? Keep in touch and let us know what you find out.Karen------------------There is a silent strength within each soul, and that strength is multiplied for those who remember that they do not walk their path alone. Thomas J. Edwards


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2000)

Hi Debbielee,Just chiming in here to send you my best wishes and good thoughts. And to tell you my experience with this same thing about seven years ago. The same thing happened to my daughter a couple of months ago. Since my early 20's (I'm 63 now) I had problems with very tender breasts as part of my menstrual cycle. Long ago a doctor diagnosed me with fibrocystic breast disease. I, too, had to have a biopsy of a small spot. It was dx as a fibroid tumor and non-malignant. Same thing with my daughter.Of course, I do not have breast cancer in my family as you do. However, please try not to stress out too much until a verdict is in. As Feisty said, whatever they find, it is infinitely better that they found it while it is small.Keep your chin up!calida


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

early detection is the best for treatment.i think you will be fine,i will also keep you in my prayers.denny


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Everyone---thankyou so much for your replys and prayers---please keep praying. I am trying not to think on it too much. The 2 tests are Fri. morning and i dont know how long i will have to wait for results.I too have fibrocystic disease and very much hope that is all it is. But with my mom and all---i cant help but be nervous. Again thanks and i will let you know.Debbie


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

You are also in my prayers Debbielee. The waiting can be so unsettling. I hope there will be some very positive negative results for you. (meaning that they will be positive that you check out negative for cancer). God bless and may you find out ASAP!


----------



## shrinky (Sep 14, 2000)

Hi Debbie,A friend of mine has had the same treatment. They found out it was just a little lump of fat.I will be thinking of you and I wish you well.Brooke------------------B Howes


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Well they didnt waste any time giving me the results. Had the tests--then they sent me over to the DR. I knew then that it was serious--no one gets to see the Dr that fast.There is definitly a lump and i have to have a needle biopsy. Not sure when--i see the Dr again on the 27th. So it is a waiting game now. I will try to stay positive and believe it is benign.Debbie


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Debbie, Hang in there! It will be okay. It must be horrible for you with this "waiting game". Remember---they found it early---it is small---and they are doing things as fast as possible. Take each day as it comes.We're all here for you. Please keep us posted.Karen ------------------There is a silent strength within each soul, and that strength is multiplied for those who remember that they do not walk their path alone. Thomas J. Edwards


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2000)

Debbielee,Sorry I have not been around much this week and am only catching up with your post now. I am really sorry you are going through such a bad time. I will be thinking of you and hoping the tests go well.Take care and best wishesGillian


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I also am sorry you have been going thru such tough times.







I'm sure it'll feel good to get the next test done. Good wishes...


----------



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

Debbielee,We are all praying for you like crazy. I am sending light and love, so that whatever it is you will be fine, fine, fine!!!!!!Everyone here has run the gamut with health problems and we really can feel each other's pain. I know you are strong and with all our good thoughts, you can't help but be okay.PLEEEEEEASE!!, let us know as soon as you can what the outcome is. Again, plenty of light, love and a fluffy golden angel to be beside you through this, are coming your way!love to all,mama-


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

thankyou all sooo much. What lovely thoughts mama.monday i go see the surgeon--- thats when i find out when i get the biopsy. So far i am keeping a positive view and trusting God. I am actually having more problems with the fibro than anything else. Missed another day of work yesterday and forced myself to go today---taking pain pills and am worryed about that.Debbie


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Update--saw the surgeon on Monday now i have to wait for the hospital in Madison to call me with appt. for biopsy--next week.soooo still waiting :-(Debbie


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2000)

Debbielee,I know how you are feeling. I had a bad scaret this summer. My mother is a breast cancer survior and I was pretty sure I had it too. All turned out well. I have a great OBGYN Dr. too. Let us know how things go. Take care. JM


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Just want you to know that I am thinking of you during this trying time. I pray that the biopsy comes back negative. Please let us know as soon as you hear anything. God Bless.


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Thanks so much for your care--you guys are great. Well i now no the biospy will be next thurs. at 3 pm and i will have the results on mon the 11th.Debbie


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2000)

Good luck on the biopsy Debbielee!! Keep us posted OK







DeeDee


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2000)

I'll be thinking of you today, DebbieLee, and trust that all will go well.calida


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2000)

Thumbs up to you DebbieLee!We all wish you well and before you know it, it will be done.Keep in touch and keep in mind that we are all thinking of you.Take Care,Sea


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Thanks everyone! had the biopsy--so at least that is over. im tired and a bit sore but thats about it. Monday i get the results--so far i am pretty positive. dont even want to think of the other possibility. Will be off work tomorrow as they dont want me doing any lifting for 24 hours.I will keep you guys posted and again you all are great! it is good to be able to come here, as for me everything has happened at once--the FM--Lymes and now this. the people around me seem to take an attitude of "now whats wrong with you" so it is good to come here where people understand.Debbie


----------

